# white spots on glass



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

theres little white spots stuck to the glass...on the inside of the tank...looks like it could be algae or something.

i took a closer look and i could see white sperm-like things crawling on the glass.

anyone know what could these be?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I had those to but not anymore. I would like to know what they are too. I think it might be some kind of fyngus or algae.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i believe that those are parasites that formed off the uneaten food in the tank.

do they look kind of like maggots?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

do you know the name of it?? that makes alot of sense...because i have a habit of leaving dead feeders and stuff in the tank for a while...anyway i emptied the whole tank and cleaned it up.they didnt look like maggots probly cuz it just started growing in the tank. they looked like little eggs stuck onto the glass.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Its from over feeding and something dead in the tank. The best way in the future to clear is water changes. The sperm like worms can be killed with salt and an increase in water temp around 86-88 degree.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

ok after emptying the whole tank and cleaning it up these little white maggots are back. i think the little white spots are their eggs. what is the best way to get rid of them? will they harm my fish? is there any fish that will eat these little guys...like plecos? i added salt to my tank...but i dont think it is enough to kill them off.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

did some research on it...i think its called planaria...can an expert confirm this?
i also read it isnt harmful to my fish...since they only feed on dead matter...so i really have nothing to worry about right?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

wow...noone knows?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmmm.. white spots on tank, look like little eggs, and looks white filmy strings? No clue unless pic is provided. Should ask DonH :nod: and had this posted in water chemistry.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

is this what it looks like (and of course this is a magnified image, planaria look all white in normal sight.. from other pics ive seen anyway)


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea its either planaria or microworms...im not sure...donh help me out please.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

tweaked said:


> Its from over feeding and something dead in the tank. The best way in the future to clear is water changes. The sperm like worms can be killed with salt and an increase in water temp around 86-88 degree.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

temp is at 88...was thinking about increasing it to 90 but i dont wanna fry my fish.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i saw my spilo nipping at the glass...turns out that he likes to eat these guys!


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

Do these parasites hurt anything. I have a bunch in my tank also. I have four 7 inch red bellies in a 20 gallon. When the water level gets low they can be seen climbing all over the glass. The only rotting items in the tank are the shrimp tales left behind and occasionally a piece of shrimp gets stuck behind the UGF lifter tube and rotts away.

I know that 20 gallons is not enough for what I have. I have 2 Penguin 170s and UGF with carbon on both sides of the tank. I also have a Powerhead and keep the temperature around 83-84. I add salt once a month. I do water changes weekly. My PH level and Ammonia levels are off the charts, and have been for a while. All my piranhas appear to be healthy and show no signs of disease.

My question is are these parasites something to worry about. And what temperature will kill them. Also what tempeture can the piranhas handle.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

There are many types of organisms that live in an established aquarium and make themselves more noticeable when nutrient levels are high. The little white worms that you see against the glass are NEMATODES. NOT planaria... Although planaria also exists in the aquarium (usually found with black worms cultures), they are flatworms like the pic above. Nematodes are thin white worms that live off of decaying matter. This species of nematode is harmless although it is unsightly. It's basically a sign that your tank needs cleaning and a thorough gravel vac. Certain fish, like loaches, gouramis, barbs, and even guppies will find them a good snack, but putting them into a p tank is not a long term solution. Just keep decaying matter to a minimum and you should have them under control.

Other types of organisms can be found if you look close enough on the glass are tiny crustaceans or copepods. They are the ones that look like little brownish/white dots moving along the sides of the glass. The are also harmless and are a food source for baby fish. Just wipe down the glass when you do a water change. Again, keep the nutrient level down.

On some occasions, you may encounter fungus gnat maggots along the water line or in the filter. These are more common in ponds, but do occur in an aquarium. If you have a bunch of tiny flying things around your house and especially around your tank, you have fungus gnats. If you look at the water surface and in your filter, you will see tiny white maggots. There's not much you can do about those, except to kill the flies with fly strips and rinse off the filter material as best you can with a bucket of aquarium water and increase air circulation around the tank.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

thank you donh


----------

